

Bees underwent massive extinctions when dinosaurs did - will_brown
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/10/131024121158.htm

======
vectorbunny
Paper at:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0076683)

